# Best winter multi-day raft trips.....



## Oregon595 (May 25, 2011)

Looking for ideas to run something multi-day in the next few months probably pre-snowmelt.....I live in Oregon but am dreaming of some desert sun. Suggestions appreciated with any advice on permit negotiation tips.... Can you run deso-grey or other runs in the winter...probabaly looking more into the II-III range as might be going solo.....thanks good people


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

If you want warm, then try Mexico or Costa Rica. You're not finding anything in the US that will be warm until March. The rogue is not bad as a winter trip accept the shuttle sucks. The Owyhee starts coming in March or April...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Arizona is probably your best bet. Flagstaff just got some pretty good snow, but will need another couple storms to produce significant runoff. The Verde might be your best bet for a multiday desert float without a permit. Also, apply for a Salt permit. When it runs it usually goes from late Feb/early March through April.

You can run Deso/Gray in the winter by calling the field office and getting a permit (no lottery), same goes for the San Juan, but they both can have pretty low flows and get icy/slushy in the winter.

It's not a very popular trip due to a paddle out across a reservoir but Whiterock Canyon on the Rio Grande near Santa Fe, NM runs most of the winter and has excellent camping and hiking in Bandelier National Monument..... it can still get pretty cold down there though. Another option, just over the NM/Arizona border is the AZ Gila Wilderness run. A little farther away, but the Rio Grande through Big Bend National Park usually gets some flow boosts in the winter too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a friend running the Green from Green River to Lake Powell right now and the Lower Salmon is probably good too. Even Hells canyon is probably do able although desert sun doesn't apply.


----------



## Oregon595 (May 25, 2011)

Do you need a permit for the Ladore section this time of year? I heard that the San Juan is icy time of year so I was also wondering if the Green is all clear?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Oregon595 said:


> Do you need a permit for the Ladore section this time of year? I heard that the San Juan is icy time of year so I was also wondering if the Green is all clear?


Yes, you still need a permit for Ladore, and I bet it's iced up, or getting close to it. I would also be interested to hear if the lower Green is all clear. I have been watching the temps out there and they have been getting cold at night. I bet there is a bunch of slush in the channel seeing as how there isn't any gradient between the town of Green River and the confluence.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

My friend just did a layover so it will be interesting to see his progress over the next couple of days. Teens at night in moab, not much over freezing during the day. Wow I hope it doesn't freeze over for his sake.


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

Oregon595 said:


> Do you need a permit for the Ladore section this time of year? I heard that the San Juan is icy time of year so I was also wondering if the Green is all clear?


Talk with Kelly at Dino, she will let you know if there is ice or not. Some years it is ice free and at others you have ice as big as your boat racing down the river. There is not much compitition for permits this time of the year... 
My crew did a presidents day float last year, we are hoping to get another this year.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Oregon595 said:


> Looking for ideas to run something multi-day in the next few months probably pre-snowmelt.....I live in Oregon but am dreaming of some desert sun. Suggestions appreciated with any advice on permit negotiation tips.... Can you run deso-grey or other runs in the winter...probabaly looking more into the II-III range as might be going solo.....thanks good people


The best winter raft trip for me was a Christmas through New Years float down the Lower Canyons section below Big Bend. Great weather on a spectacular river. Ran it in a super puma at about 350 cfs--rowed the ponds between riffles for endless hours--it was worth it.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Cold and risk of ice applies, and the San Juan river has a few sections that can be fun to hit in the off season. That is if you are looking for camping and side hikes, more than whitewater action.


----------



## Imus586 (Oct 22, 2010)

Green River south of Green River will definitely be iced up in sections currently. Along 128 North from Moab has ice with snow all the way across it in many sections.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, it looks like he is frozen in with more colder weather on the way. It'll be interesting to see how this resolves.


----------



## Oregon595 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks - this is all very helpful!...had some friends do an ice trip once where they pushed canoes with one leg in the boat and one out.....lots of ice depth testing....sketchy business on the river....hope your friend prevails safely....


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*Not in a raft, but Verde River runnable right now.*

No telling for how long as it's a tough one to catch. 4-5 day trip usually and it will not be crowded. Here's a video of some of my paddling buddies on the day run over Christmas weekend.

PaddleOn Video Display

Gene


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

If you just want a multi day flat water trip try the Suwanee. Put in on the Okefenokee swamp and paddle down to the sea I think it's about 200+ miles with lots of birds gators and trees


----------

